# Mixing Babies



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

For those with kids, this leaves me out, how many folks allow their puppies to play and romp around the house with a two or three year old? I see this as the root of all bad puppy upbringing and can set fear in the minds of young children. The puppy sees the little one as a litter mate and runs to chase and bite little child. With an out cry like half of the Indian Nations, the parents then rush in and whoop the puppy for the "event."

I'm not in favor of letting two little things play/bond in this manner. Cuts can scar, small bones can break, and a lifetime of "what ifs" can come from this type of baby mixing. So how do ya'll do it?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Only very trusted adult dogs are allowed anywhere near my 3 year old (and that's with supervision, of course). I don't let her play with puppies.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Out of the 6 I have here, two are trusted around kids with adult supervision. 

The Dutch, 6yrs, LOVES kids and knows that a kid will throw the ball and play with him. The kid wears out before the Dutch does. My 5yr old grandson walks, plays fetch and also puts this dog through some obedience work. This is also the dog I use in PR events that involve kids. 
Rock also curls up next to my 1.5yr old grandson when he is sleeping. 

The Lab, 2.5yrs, is also allowed out around kids with adult supervison for ball throwing. Marley is BALL CRAZY, so where we get tired of throwing the ball, the kids last longer. 
Marley actually mellows a bit around the kids and drops and waits for the next throw. 

The other dogs, no way. They are socialized around kids so that they will behave around them, but they are not allowed loose around the kids. Too much prey drive as well as toy possession. 

I think it depends alot on the dog and the kids. If even the grandkids get out of control, the dogs go into their crates. 

We teach the kids how to interact with dogs, as much as we train the dogs to be around kids.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We don't have kids but I like my dogs to realise that there are such toddlers around. One young family had a pup the same age as my elder GSD and their two toddlers were often with us when we let the two pups play together. 

My Fila Brasileiro was loved by all the small kids in the village and he loved them. They nearly all clamoured to hold him on the lead and I allowed it because I was holding the end.

What I've read of families where the toddlers and small kids are alone together in the yard without supervision just makes me sick. 

On an outing with my Landseer years ago, I had a 3 year old on my knee whilst sitting on a pebbly ground with Ben next to me. The child started picking up stones from in front of Ben and placing them next to me. Suddenly there was a growl and a movement but I heard and saw his expression quickly. He felt she was taking "his pebbles" away from him. This dog was quite good around kids but dog is dog and child is child. It's quite simple for me. They will never understand each other and our supervision at all times is vital.


----------



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

I think it needs to be supervised and also take into consideration the individuals involved. Depending on the age of the child, the degree of supervision may vary, but I don't think you can expect any child to be left unattended with a young dog- even sweet ones.

With very young children (2-3) I would expect the supervision to be pretty active- right there with the kid and the dog, directing the interaction (PARTICULARLY with a young puppy) just because neither the child or the puppy can be expected to be responsible and control themselves reliably, and you could get a nip or even just an overly boisterous puppy knocking the kid over, or a kid unintentionally hurting the puppy.

In addition, I think when kids and dogs are interacting, there's also a responsibility to understand the situation and administer corrections as necessary in an appropriate manner. A dog driven to a grumble by a kid being a pest is not necessarily the one in the wrong, although some people will punish the dog and not the child. (I personally feel that punishing the dog for expressing itself in that way is the kind of thing that leads to 'well, he just bit with no warning', because it takes away the signals that the dog doesn't like something and is getting fed up. The dog should get some respect also.) (Granted, I do also expect that if my dogs don't like something, I can do it anyway if necessary, but they are allowed to tell me they don't like it. They just have to put up with it.  )


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

In terms of a litter of pups, I let kids play with them, if the kids are able to treat the pups responsibly. I use my daycare kids to my advantage. When I had a litter they were all exposed to kids in a positive manner and vise versa. I had kids that came here seriously affraid of dogs that leave loving them. However I wont bring pups out with certain kids or even their idiot parents. I believe dogs need to know what children are, hear them, smell them and play nicely with them, to prevent future issues. My current dogs rarely see the kids anymore besides through a fence. Dasti was raised until 4.5 months inside but that didn't mean she was always free. I bring the dogs out when certain kids are gone, asleep or not at all. I make sure the experience is always a good one, for the kids too. At 6 months, Dasti is too big and waaay to hyper to stand still long enough t be petted. She watches everybody play through the kennel panel, where she can't nip or knock the little ones over. Baden is now an adult and will lay down or stand to be petted but he's not really into that, so we don't do it much. He'd rather ignore the kids and do his own thing but the kids want to fawn over him, so it's not a good match up. My daughters pet dog will sit around and let the nicer kids pet and brush her all day, if one does something she doesn't like, she just gets up and walks away. My daughter brings her out after school some days and the older kids love to help wash, brush and walk her.


----------



## Stacie Mahoe (Jul 24, 2008)

Only with supervision and usually on a leash or with the child in my lap - very controlled environment. The pups are also taught that they are not to approach or act crazy around the children. The kids are off limits for them. By the same token, the kids are taught not to terrorize the pups either.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

My dog (Emma) will not interact or solicit attention from my son on fear of death, and my son (who is just 16 months old) does not (yet) attempt to interact with the dog and he keeps his distance.

Dogs and children make me nervous. With all the stupid people out there, it's amazing to me that more children aren't attacked.

I have one rule concerning dogs and children. "I will have a dead dog before I'll have a scratched baby."


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I brought the baby home in the car seat and sat it on the floor for each of my GSD bitches [age 6 & 9] to meet and greet. It was like they were expecting him. They each nuzzled him and Ingrid took up guard under the crib. Up until he was about 5 we were always present during any kid/dog interaction. The rule for puppies was that they could tug at my pants leg but not his. He's always been really good about socializing mine and my friends puppies. He was raised to CORRECTLY interact with dogs and I've had nothing but sound correctly raised dogs and puppies around him. After he was born, I decided no more dogs brought in as adults and to definitely curb the rescue/foster activities. We haven't had any issue: mellow kid + sound stable dogs.

I tell everyone dogs and children must be supervised. I take my dogs out and about all the time and they meet/greet kids on leash, but I'm in control of the situation. When my son was little and he and his friends were romping in and out of the house, dogs had to be under adult control or crated. 

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

All my dogs are always supervised. My JRT is a nutcase. Even though he's mellowed a bunch in his later yrs, I still don't trust him with the under 4- 5 yr old grandkids without close supervision. MY older GSD is a very sound dog but still never allow the gkids alone with him. My younger GSD is a big ADHD clown and not allowed out of the kennel when the gkids are over. No agression but "Bowling For Grandkids" could be a fav pastime. He knocks over BBQ pits, flowers, trash cans, anything that is between point A and point B. He's a frickin wrecking crew on four legs. Acts like he doesn't feel a thing when he hits it. 
I raised my opwn three kids with all sorts of dogs but they were never allowed to run free with puppies, in paritcular when they were small babys/kids. The softest puppy on the planet would have no problem cutting/scratching a baby's soft skin even in play.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said



> I raised my opwn three kids with all sorts of dogs but they were never allowed to run free with puppies, in paritcular when they were small babys/kids.


You were thinking of the dogs welfare right Bob?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Bob Scott said
> 
> 
> 
> You were thinking of the dogs welfare right Bob?


With a couple of my grandkids, HE(( YES, I was thinking of the dogs welfare. :lol: :lol: 
One thing I always did with my own kids and now the gkids. 
Under strict supervision, THEY feed the dogs! They put down the bowl with half the food in it. When that half is finished the kids put food in the bowl by hand. This teaches the dogs that little hands comming at their food bowl will be bearing gifts, not trying to take it away. This is done with pups from the beginning. 
Again, under STRICT supervision. It amazing to watch the tails wag when the kids even walk in a room where the dogs are eating. 
This doesn't mean I let the kids have free range of the house/yard when the dogs are eating. It's just a proofing method I've always done just in case one of those stupid mistakes happen.


----------



## kevin chin (Jul 27, 2008)

I completely agree with Anne. Working dogs have no place being around a child. I dont care if the dog is old or young. In fact there is a case where a GSD killed a child by tugging on the babies shirt and choking the child to death. The dog was apparently trying to drag the child to his parent. 
When I had my dog he too was always to be at a safe distance from any young children in my family on "pain of death" terms


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

kevin chin said:


> I completely agree with Anne. Working dogs have no place being around a child. I dont care if the dog is old or young. In fact there is a case where a GSD killed a child by tugging on the babies shirt and choking the child to death. The dog was apparently trying to drag the child to his parent.
> When I had my dog he too was always to be at a safe distance from any young children in my family on "pain of death" terms


Working dogs? Your kidding right? The same has happened with Golden Retrievers but the Golden wasn't put down. Amazes me a 6 week old pup just was left to kill a 2 month old baby(read 2 hours no one checked on the child or puppy) and the puppy was euthenized almost immediatly. The news reads (6 week old pup kills 2 month old baby!) When are they going to get a clue and say the parents neglect killed the baby not that puppy? Weather the dog is a Chi or a Great Dane, puppy or senior dog, adults need to be present when dogs are around children PERIOD!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Working dogs? Your kidding right? The same has happened with Golden Retrievers but the Golden wasn't put down. Amazes me a 6 week old pup just was left to kill a 2 month old baby(read 2 hours no one checked on the child or puppy) and the puppy was euthenized almost immediatly. The news reads (6 week old pup kills 2 month old baby!) When are they going to get a clue and say the parents neglect killed the baby not that puppy? Weather the dog is a Chi or a Great Dane, puppy or senior dog, adults need to be present when dogs are around children PERIOD!


HAHAHA! Michelle you took the page from my pay book! No dog or puppy should be left to "play" with a child or senior citizen and NOT have someone there. Too often the dog is fine but the kid is an A$$. The dog moves away and Little Peckerwood follows with stick and toys in hand, so what is the dog to do but act out? I had my male Bouvier out today after training. We were all sitting under the shade tree talking about the training session and Rock was lying down and watching for "strange" actions which would need adjusting. Mr. Manners he was! I would NEVER trust him around anyone, this is a one man motion detector, body guard, and whooping machine. Again, under CLOSE supervision he was fine. Puppies cutting baby teeth can frighten a young child. Get cut and everyone wants to kill the puppy. 

Why set yourself up for failure? Do it right or don't do it at all. Michelle, 100% with you! =D> Great reply on your end. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Personally, (and I do have some experience here) I believe dogs need to learn to be around kids and vice versa. It is a process on both ends. 

Of couse, absolutely supervised. How else can either one learn about the other? I had nearly a solid year with my last dog with positive interactions, 100% supervised with my son...then the alert barking came on. Sure, dog "coming into his own" or what have you, but truly, I felt it out of my league to make it right at that time. Kid versus dog? No brainer. (yes, I chose the kid!!!)

With careful consideration, I think you can tell which dogs will do well around kids, and you as a responsible owner can teach them that...but of course, some dogs just cannot be trusted, as they are much like a loaded gun, constantly having to check the safety. (just like some kids cannot be trusted). Supervision required!!!

Too much of a blanket statement to say working dogs have no place around children.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I was raised that working dogs ought to have judgment. If the dog is so overkill in his drives that he can't be trusted around the family children, how sound is the dog? Of course GSDs have been my family's passion and a good GSD is SUPPOSED to know the difference between a threat and a child. Our male bouvier has ALWAYS acknowledged children and this is a dog that was assessed as "in the wrong hands, that dog would be dangerous." He was always 100% reliable in public. In old world Germany if a GSD bit a kid or acted inappropriate, they shot it. Zero tolerance pure and simple. If you select for correct drives and temperament, there is no reason a bouvier or a GSD can't be raised with children and reliable with children. Its all a two way street, children need to be supervised with dogs and taught to respect them and the correct way to interact them. 

Terrasita


----------

